# Blossom Bar Yard Sale



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

An uncoiled throw bag was bobbing around on the downstream side of the VW rock this morning. Was not in a dangerous spot but could be now.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

With that thread title, I was sure there was a video attached. What? No carnage?


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Hah yeah that was a misleading post title. Plenty of carnage and people standing around so maybe someone will come through for ya. Lots of gear in there but the rope was the only thing possibly sketchy.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Ok...here’s a good old standby:


----------

